# 300Bh



## hottubwilly (May 3, 2008)

We just put a deposit down on an Outback 300BH today and take delivery on 4/10. We are so excited. Anyone have this trailer and have any feedback on it?


----------



## dennis (Jan 11, 2009)

We have one. last summer was our first summer with it and we love it so far. No real complaints but just wish they had another outside compartment other than the pass through one. Just even a small one to put a few small things in but i guess no trailer has enough storage right?
it can also be a pain to get to the bathroom when we pull over and the kids need to use it. it's a pretty tight squeeze with both slides in.

we really like the openness with both slides out and the wrap around dinnette. we have 3 kids and on rainy days we don't feel cramped at all.
also love the outdoor speakers and outside kitchen area. 
we like the pantry storage next to the fridge. it seems to hold all the food we need to bring as well as pots and pans.

I want to put some gas struts under the bed so it is easier to use the storage but that is really all i plan on moding right now.. Oh, I did put a solar panel on the roof so the battery doesn't die during storage. The water tanks seem right sized as well. we have camped for 6 days and had enough water and black and grey storage for the week.

any questions just ask. 
We are camping soon and have a bunch planned already this summer so we will be putting some more time in it and may have more to add later.
-Dennis


----------



## hottubwilly (May 3, 2008)

dennis said:


> We have one. last summer was our first summer with it and we love it so far. No real complaints but just wish they had another outside compartment other than the pass through one. Just even a small one to put a few small things in but i guess no trailer has enough storage right?
> it can also be a pain to get to the bathroom when we pull over and the kids need to use it. it's a pretty tight squeeze with both slides in.
> 
> we really like the openness with both slides out and the wrap around dinnette. we have 3 kids and on rainy days we don't feel cramped at all.
> ...


I hear you on the storage, but the layout is great. We just got ours yesterday, drove from from Orlando, FL to Ft Myers, FL (3 hours) to buy it and camped last night on the way home. During the demo, we noticed the microwave didn't work - they said it must be defective and that they would swap it out but didn't have one on hand so we'd have to go to the store in Orlando and have them do it. We figured no big deal but last night when we were camping in it we discovered that not only does the micro not work, but neither the water heater or the fridge work on electric, only on gas. Also, and I'd like to know if you have experienced this, the lights in the main slide room (one over table, one over couch and the sconce) all are dimmed when all 3 are on at the same time, and much brighter when only 1 or 2 of them are on at a time. It doesn't seem like it is normal for them to change like that, have you seen that? Also, we turned on the heat and got great air flow in the master bedroom and the rear slide room, but basically next to no airflow from the heat vent near the fridge. I am wondering if maybe it's clogged or blocked?

I think we have some major electrical problems. I know we will get it fixed but it is frustrating. I paid a $399 prep fee - for what? Being that today is Sunday I couldn't get anyone in the service department to talk to. Tomorrow I will call and hopefully they can arrange for the repairs here at the Orlando store.

Anyway, looking forward to many years of camping in this beautiful trailer once everything is working properly. If you get a chance to reply about the issues of the lights in the slide room and the heat vent I'd appreciate it.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey there Bill - I have a 300BH too, and we LOVE it. We picked it up May 1 of last year, and camped in it 29 nights between May 1 and October 25. This year, we're hoping to do the same.

My complaints with it are few - the only major one is the lack of outside storage. I can fit a lot of stuff underneath, but we still always put stuff in the back of the Suburban. Besides that, I would love to have a more substantial door between the bedroom and the living area. The fabric fanfold door isn't much of a barrier. The shower, fridge, and stove are small, but that's expected. One thing I learned quickly is BE CAREFUL folding up the beds with the air mattresses: the mattress can get pinched, putting a hole in the bed. The storage under the dinette is also not the easiest to get to - some have installed sliding drawers, but I plan to put a second door to the storage, so there is one on both sides (why there is a door under only one seat and not both is a mystery.) Another thing that I've come to be disappointed about - slightly - is that the side of the trailer is somewhat short, as the rear bedroom slides out of the curbside. This necessitates a shorter awning, and as we have a Patty O Room (which we absolutely love), it makes our outdoor room shorter as well. I'm also trying to figure out the best way to haul 3/4 bikes with us, as you know you shouldn't mount them to the rear bumper.

These are minor quibbles though - after a month of camping in it last season, we love the design - the layout just works best for our family. The last 2 years, we went to the RV show and walked through hundreds of TTs - this was by far the best design for us (EXCEPT for the 310BH, which goes over our weight limit.) On a longer trip, especially on a rainy day at the beach, or a sweltering day in Florida - it's nice to have a separate area for the kids. We have our space, they have theirs, and we meet in the middle. We also brought along our teenage niece for our beach trips last year, and there was plenty of room for her too.

I'm sorry to hear about your electrical issue - I hope it is something simple like a bad breaker in the panel. As you can tell, I am happy with my unit, and we look forward to enjoying it for a long time to come. We have had a few items addressed under warranty: a popped air mattress (see note above); an electrical problem where the battery was not grounded properly (done by the dealer); the fender flare on the driver side was pulling loose at the middle; and a fluke accident where by the swiveling TV cabinet came loose at the top. Keystone says it's the only incidence of this they have seen.

I also discovered over the weekend that when I winterized, I forgot to blow out the outside faucets.







! I'll be fixing that this weekend.

Feel free to ask questions; I'm happy to answer.


----------



## hottubwilly (May 3, 2008)

ZHB said:


> Hey there Bill - I have a 300BH too, and we LOVE it. We picked it up May 1 of last year, and camped in it 29 nights between May 1 and October 25. This year, we're hoping to do the same.
> 
> My complaints with it are few - the only major one is the lack of outside storage. I can fit a lot of stuff underneath, but we still always put stuff in the back of the Suburban. Besides that, I would love to have a more substantial door between the bedroom and the living area. The fabric fanfold door isn't much of a barrier. The shower, fridge, and stove are small, but that's expected. One thing I learned quickly is BE CAREFUL folding up the beds with the air mattresses: the mattress can get pinched, putting a hole in the bed. The storage under the dinette is also not the easiest to get to - some have installed sliding drawers, but I plan to put a second door to the storage, so there is one on both sides (why there is a door under only one seat and not both is a mystery.) Another thing that I've come to be disappointed about - slightly - is that the side of the trailer is somewhat short, as the rear bedroom slides out of the curbside. This necessitates a shorter awning, and as we have a Patty O Room (which we absolutely love), it makes our outdoor room shorter as well. I'm also trying to figure out the best way to haul 3/4 bikes with us, as you know you shouldn't mount them to the rear bumper.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info & insight it is very helpful. One question I just thought of, have you devised a way to hold the bunk bed mattress in place when the bunk bed is folded up in the rear slide room? I was thinking bungee cords maybe. We were trying to figure out a way to leave that bed made during the day and have it be folded up. We have a 7 year old who I know is going to insist on sleeping on the bunk bed every night vs. the couch...

On the electrical front, I have an appt for next Monday to drop it off. They could have taken it sooner but we have a previously scheduled camping trip this weekend and as long as my fridge and water heater work on gas we are going! That will also give us the opportunity to spend 3 more nights in it and see if there is anything else wrong with it.


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

On ours, the bunk mattress stays in place when we fold it up. My 10-year old sleeps up there, and in the morning, she just makes the bed back up and folds it up - it stays just fine.

One other thing I thought of - the rear couch is only held in place by 4 screws - well ours was loose when we picked it up, and came undone on our first trip out. When I had the dealer screw it back in place, instead of keeping it centered under the bunk, we had them move it to the side nearer the kitchen - that way when you fold out the bed, the cushions from the couch fit perfectly between the couch & the wall toward the rear. I highly recommend it!


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

In regards to your electrical issue,is the switch on the water heater itself turned on. And did you check to make sure it did not trip your GFI outlets causing the fridge not to work. Just a thought just in case you didn't think of it. May save you a 3 hour trip to drop it off at the service dept.


----------



## TommyG265 (Jan 14, 2010)

we bought one in January and have been out in it at least 3 times this year, we LOVE IT. the design is perfect for kids. I had the dealer mount a TV bracket on the beam on the wall across from the rear bed, so the TV hangs on the wall like a living room, works great! you can run cable buy purchasing the window pass throught cable attachment (flat cable wire that allows you to close the window).

we did have a problem with the heater being loud. it needed to be screwed down tighter & problem solved.

Also used the TV for the 1st time outside, it was very easy to move. (did not want to miss LOST).

you should not regret the purchase!

Tom


----------



## hottubwilly (May 3, 2008)

Made some mods first time out:

- Mounted power strip on the wall behind the sink to the left of mini blinds - we weren't crazy about the only kitchen outlet being up under the cabinet. Gives extra outlets to use too. 
- We added paper towel holder just to the left of the microwave - drilled into the wood and used a couple of plastic anchors. 
- Added a stove cover (5 wood screws into counter to hold it) 
- Drilled 1.5" hole in compartment under the TV so we run the plug from a power strip mounted in the compartment below to the only power outlet in that area. Makes a great spot to charge cell phones, etc.. Then I just put a plastic 1.5" ring that you use to run wires through the back of an entertainment center to give the hole the finished appearance.
- Did the satellite rewire at the main coax input and like Tommy I run my second coax line in through the back window with the flat cable. That way my daughter can watch Directv independent from us (need to bring 2 receivers though). 
- In that back room we also drilled the 1.5" hole in the TV counter top in the back corner so the TV wires would pass through it instead of having to come out the front of it. Not sure why they didn't design it that way to begin with.
- Mounted hand towel holder to bathroom sink vanity

I need to take some pics and post. Next time out will mount TP holder to bathroom vanity as well. Waiting on the warranty repairs and once complete will finish up the mods and do some serious beach trips this summer! Can't wait...


----------



## hottubwilly (May 3, 2008)

So here is an update on the issues I outlined in my 4/11 post as per my discussion with the repair tech at Camping World. Bear in mind this is a brand new, 2010 Outback 300BH:

- Hot water heater not working on electric because there is a switch on the water heater itself that is in the off position when it comes from the factory that should have been turned on by the dealer but was not for some reason
- Fridge not working due to faulty circuit board which will need to be replaced
- Microwave is defective and needs to be replaced
- Dimming lights in the slide are being caused by a bad wire, they will have to run a new wire to fix the problem
- The heat vent in the main living area is not blowing hot air because the air duct had become disconnected underneath and basically hot air was blowing into the underbelly of the trailer
- The have not been able to duplicate the water leak at this point but I asked them to water test it with the awning fully extended as I believe the water is coming in where the electrical wire from the awning motor enters the trailer (I had neglected to mention this issue in my previous post but with the awning extended when it was raining we noticed that the carpet was wet in the master bedroom in the area where the awning arm is)
...
Now we play the waiting game, waiting for authorization of the warranty work and then waiting for them to have an opening to actually complete the repairs. Sounds like it could be a while. Nothing like having a brand new trailer in the shop for weeks on end after just 2 trips in it.... Not sure who I am more angry with, Keystone for sending this trailer from the factory with these issues or Camping World in Ft Myers, FL for not finding ANY of them during their pre-delivery inspection. I'm far from an expert on travel trailers and it didn't take me long to discover all these problems.

The sad part is our first payment will probably be due before we even get it back!!!


----------



## spepi (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey HotTub...sounds like you have some issues...but there is light at the end of the tunnel...and just think, you have helped us who read this pay better attention and try these things before picking up at the dealer. I am getting our 300BH this weekend, so I will be sure to check the hot water heater switch, which I did last weekend, and there is a small cotter pin in it to keep it on the off position. I agree about the grommet hole in the back...they should have done this....also another door on the dinette would be perfect. Please post some pictures of your mods...I like the idea of a power strip in the kitchen....

thanks and chin up camper


----------



## hottubwilly (May 3, 2008)

Thought I would provide a little update on my situation. After reading some posts about other people's problems with Camping World in the RV.net forums, I decided to email Marcus Lemonis (CEO of Camping World) regarding my situation. I sent him a detailed email on Monday 5/3. The next day I was contacted by the GM of the Ft Myers location. He apologized profusely and promised he would make it right. Not only did he agree to refund my $399 dealer prep fee, but on 5/4 he had my TT picked up and transported over 200 miles back to Ft Myers so his service department could expedite the work. He said they would do whatever it took to fix the problems and that they would not worry about warranty approval.

The TT was returned to my house last night with a check for $399 inside. So far, so good with the microwave and fridge. We are taking it out this weekend and will double check that all issues are fixed, however I am confident they are given the lengths they went to in order to resolve the issue.

I just wanted to let everyone know of the very positive response I received and that Mr. Lemonis did read my email and made sure the situation was resolved. He even emailed me directly on Sunday (Mother's Day) to check on the status.

I know there are many posts on various forums about problems people have had with CW and I certainly had my fair share. But I can say this much for sure, their CEO is a stand up guy and does care about his customers. Kudos to Mr. Lemonis and the GM at the Ft Myers, FL store, Ryan Hollan, for stepping up and correcting these issues.

Now it's time to go camping!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Maybe a new post in the "RV Dealers & Service Centers" would be in order.


----------



## Lacy286 (Apr 15, 2010)

Glad to hear you have your camper back and I hope all problems were corrected and, like you, I'm betting they were.

We have a 300BH too and I really like the idea of the power strip on the wall. Great idea! Please try to take pics of all your mods this wknd and post them for all to see.

We saw a post on here when we were new (just last year) and someone had mounted the toilet paper holder in the vertical position instead of the customary horizontal. The post stated that it kept the roll from unraveling over a long distance. Apparently the rocking/bumping had their paper mostly on the floor when they arrived to their destination. We mounted it vertical and really like it that way. Never had a prob!

Also, one other thing - be sure and check out your DVD player. Ours worked 1st trip out then we had problems. Ended up having it replaced twice. No problems since then............

ENJOY!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow, sounds like you finally received great customer service. Good luck on your upcoming outing, hopefully you wont find any further problems.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow, sounds like you finally received great customer service. Good luck on your upcoming outing, hopefully you wont find any further problems.


----------



## hottubwilly (May 3, 2008)

Here are some pics of the mods we have done. I forgot to take a picture of the power strip for kitchen counter, but we just mounted it vertically next to the mini blinds using heavy duty velcro

Hand towel ring









Stove cover (open and closed)

















Screen door opener









Hole for wires front entertainment center. Also did satellite rewire which you can see on the coax cover plate. Mounted power strip on shelf below this










Hole for wires rear entertainment center. I don't understand why it doesn't come this way...









Paper towel holder


----------



## Lacy286 (Apr 15, 2010)

YA DONE GOOD!!


----------



## hottubwilly (May 3, 2008)

A few more pics

Bugscreens










An underneath view of the hole for wires in front entertainment center










Power strip behind kitchen sink










And my favorite of all - NYY tire cover!


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

you had me until I saw that awful tire cover. But cant' argue with the best team in baseball money can buy!


----------



## hottubwilly (May 3, 2008)

TexanThompsons said:


> you had me until I saw that awful tire cover. But cant' argue with the best team in baseball money can buy!


Still mad about A-Rod leaving huh?


----------



## spepi (Apr 12, 2010)

Where did you get the paper towel holder?


----------



## hottubwilly (May 3, 2008)

no idea, DW picked it up


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey - look at the bright side....you got the ultimate PDI (or should I say ADI for "after") since likely the dealer re-checked everything in much more detail! And, heaven forbid anything else needs attention, you clearly are good to go there!

Enjoy (and get a better spare tire cover, will ya?!? Geez!







)


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

I like that hand towel ring in the bathroom. our kids just always seem to leave a handtowel laying on the sink.


----------

